# Paramedic jobs



## cc6500 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, I am a paramedic working in the uk with 8 years experience and 4 as a team leader. I'm looking for any information from paramedics working withing the UAE especially dubai. I am looking at applying for a job in Dubai but wanted some info on how paramedic operate, job packages etc. any information would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've moved this thread to the Dubai forum as that's where you are asking your question in relation to.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Please do not duplicate threads, someone already made a suggestion on your original thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du.../319465-paramedic-jobs-dubai.html#post2904537


----------



## cc6500 (Jan 20, 2014)

I was not aware that I had duplicated a thread


----------

